# Michigan Made Custom Predator Calls?



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi. Anyone in Michigan making custom coyote/fox calls? I know Todd (DogBreath) is, but is anyone else? I'd like to add some Michigan made calls to my collection. Thanks!


----------



## Duffy Munn (Mar 2, 2015)

I think brushbuster makes some pretty nice calls. He posts on here.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I dont have any made up now, i could make a couple if so desired,both open reeds and closed shoot me a pm.


----------



## Leadcore (Aug 2, 2009)

Bob Patrick in Cedarville Mi makes some of the best calls in the country. He uses many different types of woods and they are sharp. Just look up Rare Earth Predator calls on the internet.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Leadcore beat me to it. Bob makes some very nice calls. You can find him on FB as well. Robert Patrick.


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. I'll send you a pm, Brushbuster. I'll also check out the Rare Earth calls. Thanks again!


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

Just put in an order for a howler and cottontail distress from Robert at Rare Earth. His calls look amazing and from the info I've found online, sounds like they sound awesome too. Thanks again guys!


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I've bought and sold a ton of predator calls over the last few years. I bought one off eBay from a custom call maker. I love it, just wish I could remember who it was lol.


----------



## Leadcore (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a dozen of his calls, U wont be disappointed.


----------

